# Now that Black Friday and Cyber Monday are over...Is that about it?



## Raptwithal (Sep 20, 2014)

Now that Black Friday and Cyber Monday are over, I'm wondering if Amazon will have specials on its devices (exp. the HDX 8.9) through New Year's Day.  Evidently, Amazon has had a spectacular season thus far, so maybe not. 

I was expecting a more aggressive sale on the HDX 8.9, but the only thing available was additional items and services at reduced rates, amounting to much greater spending overall if you purchased them, otherwise no reduction in price for the HDX 8.9 itself.

Prior to this year, I have not paid much attention to holiday sales patterns for electronics, so I'm just wondering if that is about it?

Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

They usually have some more sales....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah -- there will be random sales right up to the day before. Keep checking 'today's deals' or 'like' Amazon and/or Kindle and/or Fire on FB and you'll see the announcements.


----------



## Raptwithal (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks, I'll keep watching. Amazon had price breaks on each one of their devices, I believe, except the HDX 8.9.

Here is an interesting review of the HDX 8.9 vs the iPad Air 2. Unfortunately, you have to click through the parts of the review. Short version: HDX 8.9 wins hands down.

http://www.zdnet.com/ipad-air-2-vs-kindle-fire-hdx-which-is-the-best-tablet-7000036295/#photo


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Raptwithal said:


> Thanks, I'll keep watching. Amazon had price breaks on each one of their devices, I believe, except the HDX 8.9.
> 
> Here is an interesting review of the HDX 8.9 vs the iPad Air 2. Unfortunately, you have to click through the parts of the review. Short version: HDX 8.9 wins hands down.
> 
> http://www.zdnet.com/ipad-air-2-vs-kindle-fire-hdx-which-is-the-best-tablet-7000036295/#photo


Would like to know why they think that, but the "Next" buttons are not working for me on the article. Ah well, guess it does not really matter since both are out of my price range.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

They're doing something called "Green Monday" deals . . . .

Right now the HDX7 is $30 off
The Kids HD is $30 off
and the HD7 is $25 off


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Today's Gold Box Deal of the Day

Kindle Fire HDX 7" with 4G LTE

This is last year's version. The sale includes any 4G model, with or with out special offers, various memory configurations.


----------



## bethie (Apr 16, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Today's Gold Box Deal of the Day
> 
> Kindle Fire HDX 7" with 4G LTE
> 
> This is last year's version. The sale includes any 4G model, with or with out special offers, various memory configurations.


I was SO excited to get this deal this morning. I ordered over Black Friday weekend and got the 64GB HDX 7" w/special offers for $189 with my rewards card. Now I've got a 64GB HDX 7" w/4G LTE and no special offers arriving Friday for $174, and the other one is already boxed up and ready to drop off at UPS (was having some blue and then black screen-flickering issues while watching Netflix, so I was already going to send it in for a replacement when I got around to it). I am thrilled!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

bethie said:


> I was SO excited to get this deal this morning. I ordered over Black Friday weekend and got the 64GB HDX 7" w/special offers for $189 with my rewards card. Now I've got a 64GB HDX 7" w/4G LTE and no special offers arriving Friday for $174, and the other one is already boxed up and ready to drop off at UPS (was having some blue and then black screen-flickering issues while watching Netflix, so I was already going to send it in for a replacement when I got around to it). I am thrilled!!


If the first one was faulty, I hope you made sure Kindle CS was aware so they don't charge you return shipping.

Anyone who purchased one of these devices in the last 30 days can probably contact Kindle CS and get today's price in the form of a credit back.


----------



## bethie (Apr 16, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If the first one was faulty, I hope you made sure Kindle CS was aware so they don't charge you return shipping.
> 
> Anyone who purchased one of these devices in the last 30 days can probably contact Kindle CS and get today's price in the form of a credit back.


Yes, I did. It's apparently a known issue with the 4.1.1 (blue flickering screen) and 4.5.1 (black flickering screen) updates. I spent some time on the phone with CS last week trying to fix it, but we were not successful. Hopefully they'll get it sorted out so I don't have problems with the new one.


----------

